# How to cook kings



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I have never eat a king before so I would like some ideas on how to cook them I'm not a big fan of smoked fish? I cleaned it and cut into steaks.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*King steaks*

put them on the grill, add any marinade easy to do,,


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! There meat is darker than I am use to.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

If you have them in steaks. Take each steak and roll each of the sections out making a ball of meat. Got this out of Saltwater Fisherman Magazine in the 1970's. Soak in a mixture of vinegar, salt and desired spices. Can't give you the exact recipe as my wife is not here and has the recipe stored in her brain. Deep fry. The result is what is known as king mackeral balls. My wife has many times asked others if they like king mackeral balls. If you find them to your liking next time just slice the king to the backbone and use the tips of yous fingers to roll the ball out. Leaves most of the undesired meat in the fish and helps the crabs out.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

+1 on king balls, I breaded and deep fried them and made fish tacos. Came out great and is the easiest way I have ever seen to clean a fish, takes litteraly seconds to slice it up and roll the meat out. :thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

You can also try the shake and bake fish fry oven mix for something different. +1 on pushing out the bone/cartlidge piece.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Coat/brush and then grill with this:

- 1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
- 1/4 Worcestershire sauce (Lea and Perrins or similar)
- 1 teaspoon Tony Chachere's 
- 1 teaspoon minced garlic
mix well (and continuously)

Vary all to taste....brush on prior to and during grilling...


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I fried them last week, tonight placed fillets in tin foil soaked in lemon juice, seasoned brake 350 for about 30 min or till tender, or cook on grill same way. theres plenty of white meat, eat around the dark


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

steak and grill

use butter or oil so they dont stick

season as desired

release small ones


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

PJIII said:


> Thanks for the reply! There meat is darker than I am use to.


 
After cooking the meat is white. Make sure to cut out all the blood line. The dark line in the center of the fillet.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

There was a really good post on here not to long ago about how to smoke king mackeral. I would paste the link but I'm using my phone right now.


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Cut a few king pieces into finger long, 2" wide sections. Wrap in bacon and grill. Grill until the bacon is done, the bacon actually protects the fish from over cooking and drying out. Just prior to the bacon getting semi crispy, add your fav seasoning.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Prince Caspian said:


> There was a really good post on here not to long ago about how to smoke king mackeral. I would paste the link but I'm using my phone right now.


Is this the one?
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/smoke-king-die-step-step-40540/


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes it is! ^^ thank you!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

steak the main section, fillet the last foot or so and grill. Dark meat, blood line and all... Seasoned to choice of course. I use butter, crushed rosemary, and pepper.

Also can steak it, roll out the balls and grill till a tad "overdone". Just to where it is getting dry. Then flake it apart and use in your "tuna" salad recipe instead of tuna. Is AWESOME! If you dont overcook, the meat will make the salad to juicy and runny.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys can't wait to try some!


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Marinate in Italian dressing for a few hours then grill. Easy and absolutely delicious!


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Remove it from the hook, throw fish back in water, catch something else!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Orangebeach28 said:


> Remove it from the hook, throw fish back in water, catch something else!


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Why? They are tasty and 1 can feed a whole crew for a couple of days!


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh and Fried! King nuggets are the outstanding.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

either boil or microwave fillets until meat just starts to turn white then flake apart with fork and use it in place of crab to make crab stew or in deviled crab or crab patty recipes,its not as good as blue crab but is suprising good and even fooled a few people at cookouts before.Dip the pattys in a little romilade sauce is pretty good as well.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Search the archive threads for the tuna/king dip with cream cheese. You dont have to smoke the meat, but the recipe is AWESOME!


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Poor mans lobster.

Get some spicy powdered crab boil. Boil a pot of of water and make it spicy. Candybar some king fillets and cut 1" chunks. Wrap the chunks in cheese cloth. Take the boil off of the heat (after it becomes a rolling boil). Immerse fish in the boil and put the lid on. Let it sit for about 10 minutes (longer=spicier). Melt some lemon butter to dip chunks in. Yummy


----------



## gonefishin (Mar 10, 2012)

ltsheets said:


> Marinate in Italian dressing for a few hours then grill. Easy and absolutely delicious!


+1
I also soaked in water a couple of days and chaged water a few times, prior to marinade, to get the blood out of the meat. Almost turned it to white meat. Delicious. I will never throw back a king again. Remember to leave skin on and grill with skin side down.


----------

